# A Black Male Protestor Runs Into A Biracial Woman Reporter And This Happened



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 13, 2021)

Can someone explain to me why this would ever happen?  Begins at 0:41  NSFW language

I don't cape for white women because they got white men to do that for them but EVEN if dude decided to cater to his inner punk and yell at a woman and mistook Sarah Sidner for a white woman as soon as he heard all of the blackness in her voice he should have ceased and desisted immediately.  But NOPE, he tripled down on messing with a black woman who literally said, "NINJA, PEOPLE SEE US!  WE ON CAMERA RIGHT NOW!!!!"

And predictably, Sarah saved the bass in her voice for Chris Cuomo.


----------



## PatDM'T (Apr 16, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Can someone explain to me why this would ever happen?  Begins at 0:41  NSFW language
> 
> I don't cape for white women because they got white men to do that for them but *EVEN if dude decided to cater to his inner punk and yell at a woman and mistook Sarah Sidner for a white woman as soon as he heard all of the blackness in her voice he should have ceased and desisted immediately.  But NOPE, he tripled down on messing with a black woman who literally said, "NINJA, PEOPLE SEE US!  WE ON CAMERA RIGHT NOW!!!!"*
> 
> And predictably, Sarah saved the bass in her voice for Chris Cuomo.


WT  

Nothing gets under
my skin than our
people showing us
in a poor light. 

WTH was that man
trying to achieve?

Ooh...the bold
got me so heated. 
Made me wonder
if knowing she was
black made him even
more determined to
be disrespectful. 

Isn't there a sector
of black men who
disrespect black 
women while putting 
white women on 
a pedestal?


----------

